
Implementing a Clonable Network Stack in the FreeBSD Kernel (PDF, 2003) - Lammy
https://papers.freebsd.org/2003/zec-vimage.files/zec-vimage-paper.pdf
======
Lammy
This is the original 2003 paper describing the VIMAGE virtualized networking
system, finally enabled by default as of FreeBSD 12.0, and used in this
current front page post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23004061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23004061)

